# Assault Rifles



## Irishlacop (Feb 12, 2005)

We (LAPD) have had an increase of shootings with either SKS or AK-47's as the primary weapon. Recently two guys in our gang unit were in pursuit of two gang members, when the passenger leaned out the window and starting firing on them with an assault rifle. Both were caught by K-9 after they bailed from the vehicle.

Just wondering if any of you guys on the East Coast are seeing a lot of shootings with these weapons?

Be safe


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

Damn man, I have an SKS and I can't imagine being on the receiving end of it.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

I was working that night and heard the pursuit and shooting. Sounded rather hairy. Did any rounds hit the black and white? Did they find the AK in the perimeter? Outstanding response by everyone. We had about six units there. I'm stuck inside as the WC this DP, otherwise I would have been there too!

Glad to hear everyone is ok.


----------



## Irishlacop (Feb 12, 2005)

No officer or vehicle was hit during the shooting and no the AK was not found. There was one section during the pursuit that they had a little lead on the officers. Probably chucked it out the window and some good citizen picked up and brought home. Down there it could have been anyone?


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

I know Mass. just added the 50 cal. sniper and the 57 handgun to the assault weapon list.


----------

